# Vail, CO help plz!



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's 2 villages realistically and that is in the main one if I remember correctly. Park will be up and running and SPT is taking over the building of it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Vail Village is in the middle of it all. Tons of restaurants, shops, and the like. It is geared for the touron. So yeah, there will be plenty to do there. You shouldn't even need a vehicle if you are staying in Vail Village . It'll be a short walk to the lifts at worst staying in the village. 

No idea about the park. I'm sure Vail will have one. Regardless it should be at or near full operations by that time.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is it the village inn plaza your staying at? 

It's on the lions head side. Regardless, everything is close by in the villages(lions head, vail village and golden peak) and the bus system is free. There is a smaller park on the lions head side called Bwana. also a really beginner park called pride park. 

Last year golden peak had a great variety of rails and boxes, better than brecks, they lacked in jumps though.... I work with the park managers wife and have gotten to know him and my son rides on vails full-time team this year so I've been in some of the meetings about their park build this year as well as talked to their park manager about it. The park on golden peak side should be incredible and open by then. There will he a 18' and 22' pipe. The 22 is planned to be the biggest in the world this year, something like 650' long. There should be only 2 jump lines in golden peak this year... Medium and large ranging from 25-75' sizes. They also plan a mini BX coarse where the smaller jump line and baby pipe was last year. There should end up being a 4 jump smaller line in bwana up to 30' and a really small beginner jump line there also. All of the bwana features are "ride on". Most of golden peaks are not ride on. 

BA is kinda right about SPT, they will help in design and initial setup of the pipe and park but the crew here will be doing their own building. The guys at SPT and the management here are pretty close and worked together prior to SPT. 

So far the plan is to have the park open by the last week of november and all of the new snow canons are already in place to make the alpine race course, parks and pipe now. Just waiting for the right temps in a week or so. 

As for movies, buy tickets early, they sale out that time of year. Cinebestro is what its called in vail village at the solaris. Nicest theatre I have been too, not the biggest though. If you wanna eat at restaurants you should make reservations.... They book up fast. Montauk grill, bart and yetis and billys in lionshead are good nice places. Old forge and blue moose pizza are great. Snowboard shop to go to is one track mind, they are awesome people.

Restaurants in vail village that are good are Lancelot and sweet basil. The movie theatre serves excellent food also......

Our usually dinning place is garfinkles in lions head right a the base of the gondola. Best deck around and decent prices. Bully ranch in vail village is awesome for steaks and burgers. 

Any other shit you wanna know?


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks so much for the info guys. Sounds like they are really steping up their park game. I went to Breckenridge last year. How do the resorts differ? Any preference? Im more of a rail guy than a jump guy, so you think vail will be fine?
Also is beaver creek worth taking a look at for a day or should we just ride vail all three days?

Thanks sounds perfect.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Beaver Creek > Vail all day every day any day. I hate going to Vail. Go up traverse, ride down, ride up traverse ride down, ride up traverse get to where you want ride down, realize you have 1 hour till the lifts close start the monster traverse back.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Beaver Creek > Vail all day every day any day. I hate going to Vail. Go up traverse, ride down, ride up traverse ride down, ride up traverse get to where you want ride down, realize you have 1 hour till the lifts close start the monster traverse back.


Sounds like WinterPark, especially when you don't know it, I've always imagined Vail as a bigger Disneyier version (haven't gone west of Copper yet on i70. to ride that is).

If you like sushi, Yama is in the village, chef/owner Ted is a cool cat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No WinterPark is just a shit hole that should burn. Vail is fun if you know where to go but this poor guy that's how his day will best be summed up. Plus everyone thinks Vail is this big fucking epic place, BC fucking kills it any day of the week.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Not going to lie... The only thing that interested me in this thread was the fact you had cougar in your name.... Very dissapointing....


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

henry06x said:


> Not going to lie... The only thing that interested me in this thread was the fact you had cougar in your name.... Very dissapointing....


sorry im a dude. LOL high school was calvary and mascot was the cougar.

Is beaver creek's town close to as big as vails?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

It always cracks me up that Evergreen High are Cougars...


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> It always cracks me up that Evergreen High are Cougars...


Cherokee Trail also has the cougar mascot. 

Vail blows for navigation. I spent most of the time traversing when I was there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Navigation is a no brained for parks. For golden peak just head over there and hop on the lift, get off at the half way station, cruise left and drop into the park. For bwana just take chair 8, born free express, on lions head side and drop down almost directly down the mountain to bwana park, you see bothe from the lift.

Back bowls will most likely not be open, game creek bowl MIGHt be.... just take chair 8 the head left of the chair, cruise down to the lift and drop down from there or take the lions head Gondi up and drop in over the back side from there..... We like chair 4 and 5 and cruising the trees in there. Just watch out for cliffs and closed terrain. Kid got killed by an avalanche in there last year on the run "prima cornice" by an avy.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Since it sounds like he is going around Christmas, I would suggest checking out Beaver Creek. Vail will be packed than(BC too but not as much) and if the back bowls are closed they will have the same amount of terrain open basically. Also as BA stated, Vail has alot of traversing the first couple hours of your day and BC doesnt. I really like both places but if Vail's back bowls are not open I prefer BC.

Plus the 3pm free chocolate chip cookies at BC are a great way to end the day, lol.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

so does beaver creek have a village as big as vails? The main reason i chose vail was for the non-skiers. Its nice to be in the town of vail, and for me and the other person skiing on the trip to be able to wake up early in the morning and walk to the lift. And when we are done come off the hill walk to the condo change and then walk out throughout the town without having to get in a car the whole trip. Do my expectations sound about right?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Beaver Creek does not have a Village anywhere close to the size of Vail's. Judging by your criteria, I think you've made a good choice. It's easy to hop on a bus to Beaver Creek if you want to go there. Really easy...


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Beaver Creek does not have a Village anywhere close to the size of Vail's. Judging by your criteria, I think you've made a good choice. It's easy to hop on a bus to Beaver Creek if you want to go there. Really easy...


Cool man, thanks for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Beaver Creek does not have a Village anywhere close to the size of Vail's. Judging by your criteria, I think you've made a good choice. It's easy to hop on a bus to Beaver Creek if you want to go there. Really easy...


one last thing...is it bigger than breckenridge's village?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's different. Breckenridge's Village is pretty much the town of Breckenridge. Vail Village is part of Vail but is not the entire town. 

Overall there is more in Breck. Keep in mind though Vail Village is a decent size and it's pedestrian only. No cars driving around in Vail Village. Where as you have traffic, look both way when crossing the street and such in Breck.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Beaver Creek has the town of Avon, which while maybe not very big, is a "normal" little resort town with a Kroger grocery store, Beaver Liquours, and a decent number of restaurants and hotels - Vail has a more all-inclusive feel with everything jammed up all around the base areas. Breck seems like a larger town when you drive down Main Street, but Avon has a larger population (Avon, Breck and Vail all have populations that only range from 5-7k people, Avon the largest).

You're basically splitting hairs, each spot has a different feel. Summit County vs Eagle, village/chalet vs town. The Beave is notoriously the best mountain in northern CO, Vail the biggest destination, but the Angrysnowboarder will be at Breck spraying your wife and kids in the park...decisions...


----------

